# Lost Room



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2006)

*Your Thought on The Lost Room*

I am quite enjoying this miniseries. I keep thinking of ways to use this for a DnD or D20 modern game.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't believe that no one is talking about this.  It was a good entertaining two hours.  And we have two more two hour episodes left.  It is RPG campaign in the making!!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Dec 12, 2006)

Shh.  I recorded it and haven't had a chance to watch it yet!  

Actually, was planning on watching all 3 parts this weekend, but I may get antsy and start tonight.


----------



## atom crash (Dec 12, 2006)

> Shh. I recorded it and haven't had a chance to watch it yet!
> 
> Actually, was planning on watching all 3 parts this weekend, but I may get antsy and start tonight.




What he said. I've been busy catching up on other recorded shows and won't get a chance to watch until Wednesday night if possible, but mostly likely not until this weekend.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2006)

The first episode was very good.  It was a lot of set and explanation and it presents the basic mystery and introduces many antagonists.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 12, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Shh.  I recorded it and haven't had a chance to watch it yet!
> 
> Actually, was planning on watching all 3 parts this weekend, but I may get antsy and start tonight.




I'm doing the same thing. 

_Was _there life before DVR?


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm.. I like this Friday the 13th retread. Great show so far - good acting, plausible situations and the characters are all written very well.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 13, 2006)

I was going to, but I got annoyed by Sci-Fi's advertising of it. How they put the giant logo on the screen the whole past week. So I'll wait until it's on DVD.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 13, 2006)

The Lost Room is pretty awesome, I really enjoy this mini-series.


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm liking the mini-series so far.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't believe that no one is talking about this.  It was a good entertaining two hours.  And we have two more two hour episodes left.  It is RPG campaign in the making!!



I did. I started the original thread that you overlooked:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=182734


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2006)

The second part was really good.  I like the way it is shaping up.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Crothian as usual i agree with you. This has been the only mini series in some time that has kept me glued each night. I really like it and, ironically, it reminded me of the theme for my next campaign.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2006)

For a sci fi mini series it has a great cast.  Almost all the actors I know from somewhere else and like.  Sci fi usually seems to get actors that are not so good, so this really makes the mini series great.  Also, the pacing of the mini series is about perfect.  I'm eagerly sitting and watching it for the full two hours each night.  Again, sci fi movies and mini series tend to not have good pacing.  And then there is the sheer creativeness of the whole show.  It is not terrible orginal as LrdApoc noted it being a lot like the old Friday the 13th series.  But they have really done a very good job with it.  I really cannoit wait till  I get home from gaming and can watch how it ends.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 13, 2006)

When I saw the commercials I planned on blowing this off. But I read some good reviews in my newspaper and decided to at least give the first episode a try. You're right, the pacing is good, there's some logic to it and it doesnt stick to some of the cliches IE "my best friend doesnt believe me, now let me spend 45minutes trying t oconvince him". Instead the guy showed his best friend in 10 minutes of the show. It was just a little different thing that I liked. 

ON a sidenote, I dont care what anyone says, the fanning in this episode is a clone. A clone I tell you.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 13, 2006)

Lost Room is the libretto for my upcoming Call of Cthulhu game.

I'm not just "lifting" elements, I'm stealing the **** out of it.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 13, 2006)

This miniseries rocks! It's a d20 Modern game in the making.  The Cabal, the Order of Reunification, the Collectors?  All great prestige classes or advanced classes.  The Finder (asian woman in the dry cleaning store) is also pretty cool.  I am really loving this show, and hope they turn it into a regular series.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 13, 2006)

By the way all three episodes repeat on Dec. 17 according to the Sci-Fi Channel schedule online.

Episode 2 repeats today, before episode 3, starting at 7pm.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm not sure I want it as a regular series.  I don't want it to be an "item of the week" show.  Nor do I want it to be "hunting for his daughter show".  I'd hope they do a different focus if it becasme a series.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 13, 2006)

It is also covered in another thread.  Merging in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a list of the "Objects" so far:



Spoiler



THE LOST ROOM
Compiled mostly by Rory Cheeney

A. The Objects – and their purported powers
B. Other information regarding the Objects – and those searching for them

A. THE OBJECTS AND THEIR RESPECTIVE POWERS:
1. Ashtray Unknown.
2. Bible A ‘dormant’ Object.
3. Bus ticket When waved at somebody it transports them to ‘hell’ – a nearly deserted place ‘just outside’ of Gallup, NM – ‘in the middle of everywhere, and everything.’ On route 66.
4. Clock Not the Prime Object. Unknown powers.
5. Cigarettes Pack of cigarettes.
6. Coat hanger Unknown.
7. Comb When brushed through one’s hair it freezes/stops time for up to 10 seconds or so, allowing the bearer to run, hide or whatever. Causes dizziness to user.  Unfortunately, everything, including doors, is frozen during this period of frozen time. An ‘almost unbeatable’ Object.
Kreutzfeld feels that the comb may, somehow, help his son.
8. Deck of cards The deck is contained in a red container. Viewing one of the cards causes one to have a seizure, perhaps causing the viewer to remember the most horrible moments in their lives, or perhaps just an insane series of images.
9. Eyeglasses Inhibit combustion.
10. Family photo Unknown.
11. Flashlight Unknown.
12. [Gizmo] A metallic Object, one of those possessed by Kreutzfeld.
13. Glass eye Repairs all flesh. Very powerful.
14. Hair brush (?) Unknown.
15. Key Opens all working doors with keyholes. Pivotal. When the key is used in concert with the clock, they may have some new, unrelated power, in addition to their original powers.
16. Knife Unknown.
17. Letter opener Unknown.
18. Man The man seen in the ‘Gallup’ photograph. Is he the Prime Object?
19. Nail file Renders people unconscious for a short while.
20. Matchbook Unknown.
21. Pen When clicked, and touched to something, it gives a very powerful microwave bolt. A ‘very powerful’ Object.
22. Pencil Makes pennies, one at a time, when tapped on a table.
23. Photographs One of them (marked ‘Gallup’) allows one to see things as they were just before the Event/before ‘the Objects changed.’ The other half dozen or so may or may not have other powers.
24. Pliers (?) Unknown.
25. Postcard Unknown.
26. Rabbit’s foot Unknown.
27. Radio Makes you three inches taller, if you tune it to the right station.
28. Razor blade Unknown.
29. Ruler Unknown.
30. Scissors Unknown.
31. Sheet of paper (?) Unknown. Printed sheet of paper.
32. Shoehorn Unknown.
33. Straight razor Unknown.
34. Suitcase Unknown
35. Telephone Unknown. A 60’s-era rotary dial phone.
36. Tennis shoe Unknown.
37. Necktie Unknown.
38. Toothbrush Unknown.
39. Tweezers Unknown.
40. Umbrella Makes people think that they know you.
41. Wallet Unknown.
42. Watch Cooks an egg if wrapped around it. When used in concert with the knife it gives the bearer some kind of telepathy.
43. Water glass Unknown. Is it a shotglass?
44. Watch box When opened, it ‘dampens entropy for a limited radius’, i.e., it prevents things from decaying.
45. Jacket - Unknown, but makes for excellent body armor as it is indestrucible.


B. OTHER INFORMATION REGARDING THE OBJECTS – AND THOSE SEARCHING FOR THEM
1. One cannot break an Object.
2. Objects do not work/their powers are nullified when in the Room.
3. The Objects attract each other, and ‘want to be put back together again.’
4. At one time the Collectors had gathered ‘almost all’ of the Objects, ‘near 100’ of them. Kreutzfeld mentions that there were a total of ‘100 at least’ of them.
5. Most of the more powerful Objects are in a vault (including the Prime Object?).
6. The Prime Object connects everything, and controls all the other Objects.
7. Sometimes two Objects together/in concert can exhibit new, unrelated and totally unpredictable properties.

8. The Room is room/cabin No. 10, which disappeared from the Sunshine Motel immediately after the Event (though it is unclear if it was ever there).
9. The Event took place in the Sunshine Hotel, in ‘hell,’ on 4 May 1961 at 1:20 P.M.
10. Suzie Kang is a middleperson dealing in information regarding the Objects. She never touches them herself, merely sells information – at a minimum of $1,000 a pop – regarding their locale.
11. The first Cabal is referred to as the Collectors. Another Cabal is called the Order of the Reunification, and is a ‘new religion.’ A third is called the Legion (or perhaps just The Cabal).


----------



## Ilium (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey, Frukathka, I get a weird error when I click on your link:

No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster

Even though the link does specify a thread.  Weirdness.

So I missed the first episode and really liked the second.  But I have no idea how our hero got into this mess in the first place.  One quick question: Was Joe really "kidnapping" his daughter from his ex-wife, or not?


----------



## Fiery James (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm really liking it, and looking forward to tonight's conclusion.

To me, it seems to have a very "Tim Powers"-vibe.

- James


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 14, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Here is a list of the "Objects" so far...




You forgot the nipple clamps.

Actually, _everything_ in the room may have gained some power, including the matress, sheets, pillows, pillowcases, box springs, frame, socks the man was wearing, light fixtures, sink, so forth and so on.

There has been no clue about "the event."

I'm gonna have to exercise some goggle-fu and wiki-fu to learn more about Gallup and May 4, 1961.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 14, 2006)

So the Scissors "rotate things" cool. Time to update the list.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Dec 14, 2006)

I like Susie. "Those things will kill you," she said as she was smoking.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2006)

That was a really good mini series.  The eye is a bit too powerful, but otherwise lots of cool stuff.  I was hoping to find out what happened in the room to make it that way.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 14, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That was a really good mini series.  The eye is a bit too powerful, but otherwise lots of cool stuff.  I was hoping to find out what happened in the room to make it that way.




It's unclear to me, but isn't the eye...gone...now?  I mean, the guy wore it when it went away, and it didn't seem to appear in the room during the last reset, and since the Occupant is now a new person who does not have the eye...I dunno.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 14, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> It's unclear to me, but isn't the eye...gone...now?  I mean, the guy wore it when it went away, and it didn't seem to appear in the room during the last reset, and since the Occupant is now a new person who does not have the eye...I dunno.



Yeah the ending got kinda fuzzy. 

I want to say the eye is in the room but we didn't see it. I say this because the key was retrieved despite being on the guy as well. Plus the first time that ritual went off, it was stopped the same way and yet all the times were still recovered.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 14, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Yeah the ending got kinda fuzzy.
> 
> I want to say the eye is in the room but we didn't see it. I say this because the key was retrieved despite being on the guy as well. Plus the first time that ritual went off, it was stopped the same way and yet all the times were still recovered.




Yeah you are probably right.  The eye may well be in the room.

Since he replaces the occupant, I wonder if items he had on him, like his gun, are now "Objects".


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 14, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Yeah you are probably right.  The eye may well be in the room.
> 
> Since he replaces the occupant, I wonder if items he had on him, like his gun, are now "Objects".



I wondered that myself, it was mirky in the end. It felt like the last half hour was a pilot for the show as opposed to the ending for the mini-series.  There were so many unanswered questions. The main plot was solved somewhat. Where did she go. What did he mean by multiple rooms.  What was that at the end. 

It feels like thhis miniseries was designed to be a jump start for some good future campaigns.


----------



## jcfiala (Dec 14, 2006)

My wife and I really liked this series - I hadn't expected to like it as much, but it was well written and well acted, and was pretty gripping at times.  Good job, SF!

But it does seem to be set up for another series - we've got the 'prophet', we've got the new occupant, we've got the question of some of the missing objects, and we've got the contents of the vault.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2006)

I liked that they had a clear cut purpose of getting the child back and they ended with that basically.  Sure, they didn't solve everything but the main plot line was dealt with.  

And man that Quarter would be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course, he can't escape the objects now. He's one of them. And if the Prophet has his way, ALL the objects have to be returned to the room.

Including yon ex-policeman. I wonder what he "does." He didn't seem tormented outside the room like the original Occupant.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Including yon ex-policeman. I wonder what he "does." He didn't seem tormented outside the room like the original Occupant.




When he left the room he paused and it seemed to me he heard what the other guy was talking about.  But th orginal Occupant had many decades to go crazy, so our new guy should still be sane for a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> And if the Prophet has his way, ALL the objects have to be returned to the room.



Which isn't even possible now. The key is in the room, and the only way to get to the room is with the key. This makes going to the room impossible now.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Dec 15, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which isn't even possible now. The key is in the room, and the only way to get to the room is with the key. This makes going to the room impossible now.




At the end the room opened up with no one around.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 15, 2006)

Room 8 opened onto room 10 with the key on the floor, yeah.

Sure wish Joe'd gotten at least a bit more info from the Occupant.

Overall, the writing was just fantastic. They didn't over-explain stuff, they just showed things and let you put the pieces together, unlike so many shows these days. I really loved that, it made it much more effective and interesting.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 15, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Room 8 opened onto room 10 with the key on the floor, yeah.
> 
> Sure wish Joe'd gotten at least a bit more info from the Occupant.
> 
> Overall, the writing was just fantastic. They didn't over-explain stuff, they just showed things and let you put the pieces together, unlike so many shows these days. I really loved that, it made it much more effective and interesting.



There are a few theories we may get from this. (all of them may be complete crap of course)

The prophet can access the room regardless of a key or no key
The occupant can always access the room. 
The room will find a way to correct this flaw. 
We don't know what the other items do or several items in conjunction with one another. 
I might be wrong in rewriting the overall plot for my upcoming steampunk campaign to blend in with the lost room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> At the end the room opened up with no one around.



Did that happen after the credits? Otherwise, I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 15, 2006)

I liked the mini quite a lot.  I thought this was going to be a regular series.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 15, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did that happen after the credits? Otherwise, I don't know how I missed that.



Nope, pre-credits, the very last thing they showed. About 5 seconds of airtime, they panned from door 7 to door 8, door 8 opened into "the room," they panned down onto the floor and there was the key.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2006)

It was a cool ending.  One of those "This can continue" things but even if it doesn't it's not a real cliff hanger.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Dec 16, 2006)

I enjoyed the hell out of that.  They did an excellent job of letting things be mysterious and half-explained and yet still keeping you in the loop enough.  It was also nice to see a smart protagonist for once.  Watching him figure things out and take advantage was fun.


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Dec 17, 2006)

My wife and i loved it.  Anyone know if this is going to be picked up as a new series?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 17, 2006)

I liked it a lot until the whole non-ending.  In fact, that bugged me a lot, because the rest of it was incredibly gripping.  I felt very unsatisfied at the end.

Definitely would make a _great_ Modern game.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I liked it a lot until the whole non-ending.  In fact, that bugged me a lot, because the rest of it was incredibly gripping.  I felt very unsatisfied at the end.
> 
> Definitely would make a _great_ Modern game.




What non ending?  The whole mini series was about him getting his daughter back.  That got resolved, that was the ending.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 17, 2006)

The mini-series was also about the mystery of the room and the objects, which was not resolved. I appreciated the resolution with his daughter, but was mildly disappointed by the lack of resolution about the room, said lack being exclusively about leaving the story open to a series. If no series emerges, the lack of resolution on that topic will be even more of a disappointment.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 17, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The mini-series was also about the mystery of the room and the objects, which was not resolved. I appreciated the resolution with his daughter, but was mildly disappointed by the lack of resolution about the room, said lack being exclusively about leaving the story open to a series. If no series emerges, the lack of resolution on that topic will be even more of a disappointment.



They introduced a lot more in the movie than the main story line, which makes me think they can have more miniseries about the subject or a real series. It reminded me of the Suikdeon series where there are these powerful objects around the world but each segment only concentrates on a few of them. 

I do have one question, not sure if anyone noticed but earlier in the miniseries someone mentioned that there were objects all over the world. But in the third part the guy only had a map of the united states and it appeared all the objects were there.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I do have one question, not sure if anyone noticed but earlier in the miniseries someone mentioned that there were objects all over the world. But in the third part the guy only had a map of the united states and it appeared all the objects were there.




My guess would be continuity error.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 17, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The mini-series was also about the mystery of the room and the objects, which was not resolved. I appreciated the resolution with his daughter, but was mildly disappointed by the lack of resolution about the room, said lack being exclusively about leaving the story open to a series. If no series emerges, the lack of resolution on that topic will be even more of a disappointment.




I wasn't even fond of the resolution with the daughter, because there were many threads tied to him truly getting her back that were unresolved.  He's still wanted for murder and kidnapping, he still has his ex-wife's custody battle (which they thought he'd lose anyway), and he's still on the run with her, and people will want leverage on him even more.

If they were going to go for the happy ending regarding his daughter, they needed to do it all the way.  That didn't happen at all, hence a non-ending.

Besides, the room/Objects were much more interesting than him and his daughter, IMO.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> He's still wanted for murder and kidnapping,




The prophet guy admited to the female cop he is the killer



> he still has his ex-wife's custody battle (which they thought he'd lose anyway), and he's still on the run with her, and people will want leverage on him even more.




This was kind of minor.  It barely mattered in the mini series



> If they were going to go for the happy ending regarding his daughter, they needed to do it all the way.  That didn't happen at all, hence a non-ending.




Ya, life goes on.  But he has his dughter.  I don't think they were going for the fairy tale happy ending you seem to want.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 18, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, life goes on.  But he has his dughter.  I don't think they were going for the fairy tale happy ending you seem to want.




I would have taken any sort of ending other than this ambiguousness.

I was reading an article on... I think it was Syfyportal, and they summed it up nicely.  To paraphrase, they said that the last hour of the mini was a "backdoor to a pilot" in case the mini did well in the ratings.  If they wanted to make a pilot, make a pilot.  There was no need to sacrifce the end of the mini to squeeze it in.  To be fair, I don't know if this was the writers, or Scifi, or even actors that wanted it like that.  It doesn't particularly matter though, because apparently it didn't do well enough to even warrant a series, according to numerous articles on the show.  So instead of a good solid miniseries, it's a mostly-good solid miniseries with a crappy ending.


----------



## jcfiala (Dec 19, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> My guess would be continuity error.




Here's another question: When we first meet the guy who's got the comb, he stops time and grabs money out of the till while time is stopped.  However, when he's showing how the comb works to Joe, he demonstrates how everything else is unmoving when time is stopped.  Anyone have an idea how both of these can be true?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> Here's another question: When we first meet the guy who's got the comb, he stops time and grabs money out of the till while time is stopped.  However, when he's showing how the comb works to Joe, he demonstrates how everything else is unmoving when time is stopped.  Anyone have an idea how both of these can be true?




Stop me if you heard this before:

My guess would be continuity error.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 19, 2006)

That one's particularly egregious. Though I didn't notice it at the time.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I didnt notice it either, though it seems that the continuity errors are well placed. For instance, the artifact location things were in two different episodes about 3 hours apart and this error was possibly an hour apart.


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 19, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> Here's another question: When we first meet the guy who's got the comb, he stops time and grabs money out of the till while time is stopped.  However, when he's showing how the comb works to Joe, he demonstrates how everything else is unmoving when time is stopped.  Anyone have an idea how both of these can be true?




He's got a lot of practice at using the comb - so he stops time, gets in perfect position to grab the money, does it (ending up with a messy wad of money clutched in his fist) then stops time again and steps back. Just like what he does when hitting people over the head, except easier and quicker.

Or it could be a continuity error, but it seems like a rather big one for a show that was pretty consistent, otherwise.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 19, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> He's got a lot of practice at using the comb - so he stops time, gets in perfect position to grab the money, does it (ending up with a messy wad of money clutched in his fist) then stops time again and steps back. Just like what he does when hitting people over the head, except easier and quicker.
> 
> Or it could be a continuity error, but it seems like a rather big one for a show that was pretty consistent, otherwise.



I tried to invision this but it seems awful impossible. The money was in a drawer that contained multiple trays and the camera showed he took all the money in one swoop. He'd need to have multiple hands.


----------



## FunkBGR (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't think of D20 Modern - I thought of Unknown Armies: http://www.unknown-armies.com

Factions, magic items, backstabbing, disappearing people - it's all there. Check it out sometime. It's got this whole Occult Underground setup that really gives the feel that Lost Room gave me. 

Also - check out books by Tim Powers. He's good for that kind of stuff too.


----------



## jcfiala (Dec 19, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I do have one question, not sure if anyone noticed but earlier in the miniseries someone mentioned that there were objects all over the world. But in the third part the guy only had a map of the united states and it appeared all the objects were there.




Yeah, but in this case we're talking about Bus-Ticket guy, aren't we?  He wasn't in any cabals, and so I'd be surprised if he really knew for sure - he was probably mostly guessing.  He probably figured that they were all over the world, even though they weren't.

And for that reason - why are all of the objects in the US?  Do you think it's because they're not tracking the ones outside of the US, or because some sort of magnetic pull prevents people from leaving the coutnry with one of them?  Perhaps if they leave the US they stop working - the objects are all pretty heavy americana of one sort or another, and the feel of the magic is very 'American weirdness'.


----------



## |Crono| (Dec 20, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> Yeah, but in this case we're talking about Bus-Ticket guy, aren't we?  He wasn't in any cabals, and so I'd be surprised if he really knew for sure - he was probably mostly guessing.  He probably figured that they were all over the world, even though they weren't.
> 
> And for that reason - why are all of the objects in the US?  Do you think it's because they're not tracking the ones outside of the US, or because some sort of magnetic pull prevents people from leaving the coutnry with one of them?  Perhaps if they leave the US they stop working - the objects are all pretty heavy americana of one sort or another, and the feel of the magic is very 'American weirdness'.




I saw the map again when they repeated the episode. Its kind of hard to see but there are lines going off the map probably to other countries.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 20, 2006)

Did Joe really kill the occupant?  We never really find out.  He resets with the room, and so will the key.  There has to be more than one way into the room, right?  After all, somehow objects made their way out of the room in the first place, including the key.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 21, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> Here's another question: When we first meet the guy who's got the comb, he stops time and grabs money out of the till while time is stopped.  However, when he's showing how the comb works to Joe, he demonstrates how everything else is unmoving when time is stopped.  Anyone have an idea how both of these can be true?




He stopped time, walked around the counter to put his hands on the drawer, waited for time to resume, grabbed the drawer, and stopped time again.  Once in his hand, the drawer is freed to move.

At least, that is my best guess as to how it is done.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooh, that does work.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 23, 2006)

I think you can pick things up when time is stopped, you just can't "move" them (bend fingers, open doors, etc.)  If the drawer just had open bins for the bills he could take them out.  If it had those little spring-clip things he couldn't.

So I didn't see the final episode when it aired.  I taped it.  I FINALLY got to watch the tape tonight.  It got to the point where Kreutzfeld had installed the eye and dusted the Legion, and the tape RAN OUT!  I didn't realize the tape I had was so short.

I've gathered more or less how it ended from comments in this thread, but I am mighty ticked off.  Any idea if they'll be airing it again?


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 23, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I think you can pick things up when time is stopped, you just can't "move" them (bend fingers, open doors, etc.)  If the drawer just had open bins for the bills he could take them out.  If it had those little spring-clip things he couldn't.
> 
> So I didn't see the final episode when it aired.  I taped it.  I FINALLY got to watch the tape tonight.  It got to the point where Kreutzfeld had installed the eye and dusted the Legion, and the tape RAN OUT!  I didn't realize the tape I had was so short.
> 
> I've gathered more or less how it ended from comments in this thread, but I am mighty ticked off.  Any idea if they'll be airing it again?



But I could have sworn the guy said that pretty much all you could do was move and hide. in the example, the object tested could not be moved.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, I think Mistwell's explanation makes more sense.


----------



## jcfiala (Dec 23, 2006)

Of course, another possibility is that either the comb-guy didn't tell the entire story of how you use it... or if you use it heavily for years upon end you may gain the ability to do more with it.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I could certainly be wrong, but my assumption was that he couldn't unbend the guy's fingers, and that's why he couldn't move it.  *shrug*


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the intent was that you can't move _anything_ with the Comb.  The only real reason I think this is because later on, when Joe has the comb, he makes sure to pick up the shovel before he stops time again.  In fact, nothing else ever moves when just the Comb is used.  The money was more than likely an error, possibly due to it being written before the idea was solidifed.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 25, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the intent was that you can't move _anything_ with the Comb.  The only real reason I think this is because later on, when Joe has the comb, he makes sure to pick up the shovel before he stops time again.  In fact, nothing else ever moves when just the Comb is used



How does this not fit with stopping time with the comb, moving over to the register, putting your hands on the cash drawer, pulling it up and out the instant time resumes and immediately stopping time again, pocketing the cash and putting the drawer back? Since Joe was able to use the shovel he was holding when he stopped time, then the drawer would also be unfrozen if the guy was holding it when he again stopped time.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> How does this not fit with stopping time with the comb, moving over to the register, putting your hands on the cash drawer, pulling it up and out the instant time resumes and immediately stopping time again, pocketing the cash and putting the drawer back? Since Joe was able to use the shovel he was holding when he stopped time, then the drawer would also be unfrozen if the guy was holding it when he again stopped time.



you would have seen a lot more images of the guy which would have really dismissed the mystery of that scene . Remember, the guy didn't know what the heck was going on. To use the comb, you need to comb your hair, meaning he'd have to pause at least a second whic his enough time to see someone standing near you.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd argue, though, that if someone appeared off to the side and behind you for one second, you'd have time to realize that something was weird but nowhere near enough to register that a human suddenly appeared and disappeared, especially if the very next second the wacko in front of you suddenly vanishes.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I'd argue, though, that if someone appeared off to the side and behind you for one second, you'd have time to realize that something was weird but nowhere near enough to register that a human suddenly appeared and disappeared, especially if the very next second the wacko in front of you suddenly vanishes.



but there were 3 other people in the store and the scene shows the guy disappear once and them appear wierded out seeing him a few seconds later


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 25, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> How does this not fit with stopping time with the comb, moving over to the register, putting your hands on the cash drawer, pulling it up and out the instant time resumes and immediately stopping time again, pocketing the cash and putting the drawer back? Since Joe was able to use the shovel he was holding when he stopped time, then the drawer would also be unfrozen if the guy was holding it when he again stopped time.




I wasn't responding to that point, but to the point of not being able to move the wallet.

Also, though this is picking at little things, we don't see Comb Guy behind the register in that scene.  Every other scene but one, we see that the person reappears in a noticeable fashion during that time blink - even Comb Guy, with years of practice.  The only other scene is the chase scene in the parking lot - where he could be hiding when he reappears.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 25, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I do have one question, not sure if anyone noticed but earlier in the miniseries someone mentioned that there were objects all over the world. But in the third part the guy only had a map of the united states and it appeared all the objects were there.




What a silly man!  Every ignorant American knows that the USA *is* the whole world!

I mean, isn't Ethiopia down near Mississipi?  And England is next to New England, right?


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 25, 2006)

I understand, but I still think it's a very reasonable explanation that works just fine, and his lack of appearing behind the register could just as easily be the flaw as misuse of the item.


----------

